# Topping Mead's??



## User196221 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have 3 gal each of plain mead and a dandelion mead. They have cleared really well and I'm thinking of racking one more time. There is a small amount of sediment in the bottom of each. I purchased a bottle of "Middle Sister wicked white" wine yesterday. It is a blend of chardonnay, chenin blanc and gewurztraminer. Would this wine be okay to top up the carboys , if not could you suggest something better? Thanks for now.
JoAnne


----------



## Jenks829 (Sep 29, 2011)

User196221 said:


> I have 3 gal each of plain mead and a dandelion mead. They have cleared really well and I'm thinking of racking one more time. There is a small amount of sediment in the bottom of each. I purchased a bottle of "Middle Sister wicked white" wine yesterday. It is a blend of chardonnay, chenin blanc and gewurztraminer. Would this wine be okay to top up the carboys , if not could you suggest something better? Thanks for now.
> JoAnne



I wouldn't use a white wine to top off a mead.

If you were to rack the mead into another container, I would only use more mead or marbles to fill the head space. There is much debate about the use of marbles on this site. I have only made wine once and did use marbles to top off my 6 carboys. Granted none of the carboys needed too much space to be filled; but the technique worked fine for me.

Obviously marbles won't work if you have 2 gallons is a 3 gallon carboy but you'll have to decide on your own if marbles will be an option.

If you have access to a few 1 gallon jugs, you could go that route: rack the mead from the three gallon carboy to the jugs (I imagine you will fill 2 jugs up to the top and then the excess would have to go into smaller mason jars, beer bottles or wine bottles)

Either way, keep us posted. I have 3 gallons of mead that I intend to rack off sediment in early 2012 and would be curious to how you did it.


----------



## User196221 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I like the idea of using marbles.......less chance of messing up the mead. I really don't think I'll need too many as there isn't that much sediment in the bottoms of the carboys. Marbles are on my shopping list!!
Thanks again.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 29, 2011)

User196221 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I like the idea of using marbles.......less chance of messing up the mead. I really don't think I'll need too many as there isn't that much sediment in the bottoms of the carboys. Marbles are on my shopping list!!
> Thanks again.



Make sure the marbles are not painted.
Don't know that i would go with metallic colors either.


----------



## Jenks829 (Sep 29, 2011)

I get my marbles from the aquarium section of pet stores. I buy the clear glass ones.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 1, 2011)

do bigger batches in future and always have some left over from before to top off(Yes I am a addict)


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 1, 2011)

If you are only adding a cup or so of wine.. it isn't going to affect the flavor. I would much prefer adding wine to mead than water. I've read about marbles hitting the bottom causing the carboys to crack. They aren't on my list.

Debbie


----------

